

File format converter/verifier: marketing research question - NikitaVorontsov

Hello,<p>I am C/C++ programmer with 7 years of development experience for Windows/Linux in outsourcing companies. Although learning new things is really intriguing I fill like I need to concentrate my self on some certain aspect(s) of computing to achieve some significant results, rather than bouncing from one area to another (typical for contract job). In order to achieve mentioned goal I have decided to learn internals of a bunch of file formats and provide solutions like file format converters or repairing  utilities. I have chosen this area because I really like working with file formats, data structures and exchange protocols. Especially when it comes to binary formats.
So my question is: which file format converting/repairing task may be considered as worth the effort (by means of popularity/demand) ?
May be someone can point me to some sophisticated way to estimate the demand for such kind of tasks ? This will also be highly appreciated.<p>Thanks in advance for the time taken to respond to this rather naive answer.<p>Regards
======
NikitaVorontsov
Anyone, please ?

